# rust on floor board



## VentoNorte (Jul 23, 2002)

Im restoring(if you can call it that)







a 94 jetta. The car has never had any frame damage and Ive had it since new so I dont want to get rid of it, so buying a new one is not an option.








I have the car almost completly apart and found some rust on the floor board which at some spots if you push it will go through. I will eventually just weld in a piece of floor board, but I wanted to know what can I do now to make it solid and last at least till end of summer.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: rust on floor board (VentoNorte)*

i have a 93 jetta were parting out after I get the engine & dash out of it for some projects.
the floor is decent I think, could cut out some pans for you?


----------



## kreuzer (May 20, 2001)

*Re: rust on floor board (OhioBenz)*

happened to my golf. totally rusted around the drain plugs . I could push a key through it, and rust along the seams of the panels. Started at the spot welds. I hate canadian winters. I got good floors out of a 98.
In the meantime I left the carpet out, and pt this pastic backed tar sheet on the floor, and melted it onto the metal with a heat gun to keep the moisture out.


----------



## VentoNorte (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: rust on floor board (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_i have a 93 jetta were parting out after I get the engine & dash out of it for some projects.
the floor is decent I think, could cut out some pans for you?


I have a parts jetta with good floors also. Thanks though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My rust is pretty bad in the spots that its rusting. You can put a hole in it easily. Im wondering how hard removing the good floor is. Anyone have any input or links on how to remove the good floor so it can then be welded?


----------



## Shved (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: rust on floor board (VentoNorte)*

tomorrow is first day of "floor redoing project"








fron bracket for drivers seat rusted in half and now separate from the floor. floor is gone around it. other side is kinda better, but will do passangers side as well.
anybody have experience in this, knows any usefull methods?
please help with advise.
thanx


----------

